# ate too much sugar, feel HORRID, HELP!!!



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh, i had way too much sugar and i feel







:







:







:

do i have to just wait it out, or is there something i can do to get this crap out of my system??? i feel absolutely horrible...

help me! please!!!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

You pretty much have to wait it out but you could drink some dandelion root tea. Also, drink lots of water.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I've found that protein helps sometimes. I usually will munch on some cheese when I feel that way. It happens to me if I drink soda (WHY do I want it? I hate addiction! I'm over a week "clean" right now







) or even if I drink full-strength juice. It's a crazy feeling. Feel better!


----------

